# Sunday's Show and Tell ...8/9/20



## jd56 (Aug 9, 2020)

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week. Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!

Did some back of the tailgate trading for these wheels for the wartime 41 Columbia.

Apparently, I have a picture upload error. So no pictures...daggum it!


----------



## Sven (Aug 9, 2020)

Yes, it only a tire. But the Schwalbe Marathon 27 x1 1/4 (32- 630) are hard as crap to come by in the U.S. now a days.


----------



## buck hughes (Aug 9, 2020)

38 brass door mail slots. reset the tumblers and retreaved the combination for all the locks and now all doors open.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Aug 9, 2020)

Mint violet schwinn and my Biggest score of the year this Chanel display sign


----------



## Hobo Bill (Aug 9, 2020)

ready for dinner...eh!


----------



## lgrinnings (Aug 9, 2020)

Grabbed this nice 1890s New Departure bell...


----------



## Nos (Aug 9, 2020)

ʞɔnɹʇ ǝlɔʎɔ ɹǝʎlℲ uɹǝʇsǝʍ  joel has wares if you have coin. Free shots $5 delivery fee.









        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 9, 2020)

The devil is in the details! Arrow details!


----------



## kccomet (Aug 9, 2020)

1940s bianchi folgore


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 9, 2020)

Just some tiny “smalls” arrived this week:


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 9, 2020)

Just a few parts from the Old Bikes Club Summer Swap last week.






We all have bucket list bikes we one day wish to have in our collection. I would love to have a penny farthing, as many Cabers would, and was astonished when I checked Craigslist which I seldom do these days. Was looking in Western Slope(Colorado) Bikes For Sale section, By Owner. Penny farthing listed for $200. Had to have it! Texted the guy, long story short, he agreed to deliver for full asking price since he was going this way soon anyway. No brainer, let's do this! Here it is as delivered.















While not exactly what I hoped to find when getting a penny farthing this is a start I suppose.The previous owner picked it up in Ft. Collins about 15 years ago & mounted the Buco Twinmaster hard bags. I plan to take it to the next level & have some fun with it!!


----------



## Shawn Michael (Aug 9, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Just a few parts from the Old Bikes Club Summer Swap last week.
> View attachment 1244603
> 
> 
> ...



That is a great start and an affordable price for a fun looking bike. I would have bought it too.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 9, 2020)

I saw this seat here on the CABE at the top of the page in the " Most Recent BUY IT NOW Items Listed on eBay " section. $15.00 Buy it Now and cheap shipping.  
most are 30 - 40 bucks.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 9, 2020)

Got this fresh basement find,1939 Shelby speedway special!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 9, 2020)

I finally got to pick my childhood bicycle shop.There wasnt a ton of good stuff,but it was a good time!The shop had been open since 1949.It had been cleaned out a few times(The NOS ACS Z-rim and Vision skateboard wheel were found under the bulkhead most likely dropped on its way to the dumpster!  )There were some newer good odds and ends.I dug under the shelves,there was stuff including a really old rabbits foot..sans the fur..
The NOS Sturmey Archer 3 speed hub was in the dust under the stairs.A Cannondale "Frame kit" NOS 16" Schwinn BMX pit bike tires,a new Predator toy(ONLY old toy I found.
And today I picked up a cool 1984 Schwinn Sidewinder to ride!


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 9, 2020)

Got some short pull cross braced bars from @patmcclerren2. They'll get cleaned up and come in handy for a future project.


----------



## Ross (Aug 9, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kramai88 (Aug 9, 2020)

65 Corvette II and a Traveler thrown in on the deal










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 9, 2020)

My oldest son Zane and I won the day today and brought home our first 1936 Dayton Super Streamline!

Big thanks due to all my East - Mid - West Coast peers you know who you are thank you for all your knowledge, help & support!!

                   God Bless America!

      Pass the Popcorn & Refreshments!

              Please Enjoy the Picture!


----------



## John G04 (Aug 9, 2020)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Got this fresh basement find,1939 Shelby speedway special!
> View attachment 1244948




Where’d you get that


----------



## tryder (Aug 9, 2020)

Krakatoa said:


> My oldest son Zane and I won the day today and brought home our first 1936 Dayton Super Streamliner!
> 
> Big thanks due to all my East - Mid - West Coast peeps you know who you are thank you for all your knowledge, help & support!!
> 
> ...



Wow. You must be stoked.
Congratulations.


----------



## ratrodz (Aug 9, 2020)

My score...


----------



## ratrodz (Aug 9, 2020)

And these...


----------



## BLWNMNY (Aug 9, 2020)

ratrodz said:


> View attachment 1245138
> 
> View attachment 1245139
> 
> ...



Congrats Buddy!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 9, 2020)

Ross said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



oooh! never seen one of these with decals.  going to get one one of these days.


----------



## lgrinnings (Aug 9, 2020)

Krakatoa said:


> My oldest son Zane and I won the day today and brought home our first 1936 Dayton Super Streamliner!
> 
> Big thanks due to all my East - Mid - West Coast peeps you know who you are thank you for all your knowledge, help & support!!
> 
> ...




 Congrats! Killer bike!


----------



## catfish (Aug 9, 2020)

ratrodz said:


> View attachment 1245138
> 
> View attachment 1245139
> 
> ...




They still have it listed on ebay.


----------



## ratrodz (Aug 9, 2020)

catfish said:


> They still have it listed on ebay.



I saw that.  Lol. It’s in good hands and on it’s way with some help from a good friend @DonChristie !


----------



## Blue Streak (Aug 9, 2020)

1894 Crescent from CABE Classifieds:


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 9, 2020)

catfish said:


> They still have it listed on ebay.





ratrodz said:


> I saw that.  Lol. It’s in good hands and on it’s way with some help from a good friend @DonChristie !



I'm currently the highest bidder! Better hand her over @ratrodz


----------



## rustystone2112 (Aug 9, 2020)

Just a few more pinewood derby cars


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 9, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> I'm currently the highest bidder! Better hand her over @ratrodz



Possession is 9/10 of the law, right? Lol


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 9, 2020)

DonChristie said:


> Possession is 9/10 of the law, right? Lol
> 
> View attachment 1245189



Perfect! I only want 1/10th of it anyway, so just ship that Hornlite to me. You have my address! Thanks Don!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 9, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Perfect! I only want 1/10th of it anyway, so just ship that Hornlite to me. You have my address! Thanks Don!



Ol'Fordmike disrespecting those Silver King ladies again.  Should we re-post your bike butcher episode from last year?  Tore that lady apart just to get a pair of Elgin grips!>!>!


----------



## petritl (Aug 9, 2020)

Picked a crusty 1941 Colton bicycle license at a junk shop in Comfort, TX

There is a Colton, TX but it’s nothing more than a cross roads; maybe Colton, CA


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 9, 2020)

Finally found one.....I’ve been looking and wanting one for years at my cheap price and this popped up at a sale.....boy are they comfy....the guy got this a bar tab payment and didn’t know much about it so off it went into my hands..yes....


----------



## IngoMike (Aug 9, 2020)

I finally got some tires and tubes for my new set of @KevinsBikes wheels. I put them on a few bikes today...



















I went to my local LBS the other day for some tubes, I thought tubes were $6-8 but these were $10/ea. I guess I better start patching.



And they charge $5 for an empty bike box. I am going to check out the Best Buy for some TV boxes.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 9, 2020)

IngoMike said:


> I finally got some tires and tubes for my new set of @KevinsBikes wheels. I put them on a few bikes today...
> View attachment 1245242
> 
> View attachment 1245243
> ...



Is that Iver Green and black? If so,  I have a bike that’s looks like it could be it’s twin


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 9, 2020)

A few plates.


----------



## John Gailey (Aug 9, 2020)

redline1968 said:


> Finally found one.....I’ve been looking and wanting one for years at my cheap price and this popped up at a sale.....boy are they comfy....the guy got this a bar tab payment and didn’t know much about it so off it went into my hands..yes....View attachment 1245238
> View attachment 1245239



Awesome!  
I love the MCM.  Went to "Falling Water" last year.  If you get the chance, don't miss it.


----------



## ratrodz (Aug 9, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> I'm currently the highest bidder! Better hand her over @ratrodz





fordmike65 said:


> Perfect! I only want 1/10th of it anyway, so just ship that Hornlite to me. You have my address! Thanks Don!




You and your massive collection of girls bikes...
And you only want the light!?!


----------



## KevinsBikes (Aug 9, 2020)

IngoMike said:


> I finally got some tires and tubes for my new set of @KevinsBikes wheels. I put them on a few bikes today...



You can get the Conti tubes which are good quality on Amazon 4/$36

I have a few more sets of the faux wood on the way.  I really like the fit/ride of the Schwalbe Century - but I truly hate the lettering.  I tried grinding it off and its deep into the whitewall. I only have been able to paint over the lettering on those to get rid of that look.


----------



## IngoMike (Aug 9, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> Is that Iver Green and black? If so, I have a bike that’s looks like it could be it’s twin




The truss bridge is Green & Black, but it is a New England.


----------



## IngoMike (Aug 9, 2020)

KevinsBikes said:


> You can get the Conti tubes which are good quality on Amazon 4/$36
> 
> I have a few more sets of the faux wood on the way. I really like the fit/ride of the Schwalbe Century - but I truly hate the lettering. I tried grinding it off and its deep into the whitewall. I only have been able to paint over the lettering on those to get rid of that look.




Thank you for the heads up, I am going to experiment with removing the black from the lettering, but not the whole lettering...


----------



## KevinsBikes (Aug 9, 2020)

IngoMike said:


> Thank you for the heads up, I am going to experiment with removing the black from the lettering, but not the whole lettering...



yeah thats what I was trying to remove, maybe you will have better luck!  I ended up just painting over it.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 9, 2020)

Thanks @New Mexico Brant for this advert piece - I really dig it !! Put it in a frame today.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 9, 2020)

Another cool advert piece framed today.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 9, 2020)

And lastly I got the Chicago Cycle Supply stand set up. Thanks to @cr250mark for originally finding this awesome piece and sending it out West - Thanks to @cyclingday for making it available to me.


----------



## Mike Franco (Aug 9, 2020)

petritl said:


> Picked a crusty 1941 Colton bicycle license at a junk shop in Comfort, TX
> 
> There is a Colton, TX but it’s nothing more than a cross roads; maybe Colton, CA
> 
> View attachment 1245203



Very cool if ever want to sell it let me know


----------



## Mike Franco (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Balloonatic (Aug 9, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> I'm currently the highest bidder! Better hand her over @ratrodz




Ha! I hit the buy-it-now and paid, so it's MINE! ;o)


----------



## Balloonatic (Aug 9, 2020)

*Found this today... it was under the seat of the other great find of the day/month/year for me... *


----------



## Balloonatic (Aug 9, 2020)

*This! First year (1966), first month of production (Aug. of 1965) Budd body Bronco U13 Roadster.. orig paint. One of the lowest VIN/Serial numbers known. RAF. Made it just under the wire for posting too.. ;o) If you're an early Bronco fan and you don't know about the Budd built ones, look it up... Budd made the Burlington Zephyr train in the 30s, and the first all steel auto body in 1913 among many other historic products. They produced the Bronco for Ford the first three months of production. There look to be only about 300 U13 Roadsters left in the world, this will be #282 on the registry. *


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 10, 2020)

Balloonatic said:


> *This! First year (1966), first month of production (Aug. of 1965) Budd body Bronco U13 Roadster.. orig paint. One of the lowest VIN/Serial numbers known. RAF. Made it just under the wire for posting too.. ;o) If you're an early Bronco fan and you don't know about the Budd built ones, look it up... Budd made the Burlington Zephyr train in the 30s, and the first all steel auto body in 1913 among many other historic products. They produced the Bronco for Ford the first three months of production. There look to be only about 300 U13 Roadsters left in the world, this will be #282 on the registry. *
> 
> View attachment 1245393



@Velocipedist Co.


----------



## Farmboy1895 (Aug 10, 2020)

Wow,  Nice find on the 66 bronco. Now put your name on the list to purchase the new 2021 bronco. I think it may be available in the same color light blue. What a sight that would be to have them parked side by side in your garage.


----------



## Mike Franco (Aug 10, 2020)

Balloonatic said:


> *Found this today... it was under the seat of the other great find of the day/month/year for me... *
> 
> View attachment 1245392



Ooooo I dont have that one lol


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 10, 2020)

Thanks..Wish i could.. ill look into it..


John Gailey said:


> Awesome!
> I love the MCM.  Went to "Falling Water" last year.  If you get the chance, don't miss it.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 23, 2020)

Krakatoa said:


> My oldest son Zane and I won the day today and brought home our first 1936 Dayton Super Streamline!
> 
> Big thanks due to all my East - Mid - West Coast peers you know who you are thank you for all your knowledge, help & support!!
> 
> ...



HOLY H@!!    I missed this post COMPLETELY!!(Oh yeah, I was under the weather in bed)>>>>>>>FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOVE IT!!!!!


----------

